# Public showers in FoCo, Lyons, Golden?



## Leland (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm writing the travel info for the Front Range region in our new North America guidebook, and was wondering if people know of any public shower options in those towns?

Public camping options (aside from all the USFS sites up the Poudre) would be helpful as well.

We've always showered at the Rec Center in Boulder for a few $$. I'm wondering if there is a similar facility in FoCo or Golden.

Thanks-

Leland


----------



## poudreraft (Sep 21, 2004)

*Horsetooth*

I read in the Coloradoan the other day that they now have 2 camp areas with showers at Horsetooth Reservoir. I am sure Larimer Counties web site has something about them.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Tons of overpriced campspots at Horsetooth Res.

Not sure about showers though...


----------



## vincent (Oct 16, 2003)

use a camping solar shower in the dressing stall


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

1616 Crestmore Drive. Lotsawaters house-he's in ecuador and he'll have no idea. Just tell 'em i said it's cool.

Nah seriously......if you know of any public showers close-by, let me know...I'll direct the stinky hippy's at the Mish straight to em. 

The Columbine lodge in Poudre Park is currently a public type camping area, so I hear. I think there's also the KOA camping area across from Ted's Place at the mouth of the canyon...I think it's still there, weird how i'm always looking West towards the hills. They may have showers too but I can't say.

Can I have a free book now?

Lookin forward to the new one, Leland.


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

*Showers on the Fort*

Leland,
Fort Collins has similar rec center facilities for showers. EPIC or the Senior Center come to mind.
EPIC: EPIC: City of Fort Collins
Currently, a single use of the swimming pool is $4.
Same price Senior Center: Fort Collins Senior Center: City of Fort Collins
Also Mulberry Pool: Mulberry pool: City of Fort Collins
(Same Price)
And for a really good time (summer only) City Park pool:
City Park Pool and Railway: City of Fort Collins
$5.50
Camping options are numerous. Pingree Park road and red Feather Lakes area opens more options. 
Hope this helps, Sarah


----------



## mtnkayaker (Feb 16, 2008)

*showers and campin*

golden co- lived there for a while and before i lived there i used to stay right in the library parking lot next to the library hole and just right up the street is the rec building just tell them you want to check the rec center out they will let you in and go take a shower.

while your in co you might as well hit up steamboat springs and there famous town run, pllus close to gore, cross mountain gorge, and fish creek falls. theres a few places next to the river for free and tons of kayakers who will help you out just chill at the play spots and talk to people.

foco not sure so much about foco spent alotof time there walmart parking lot maybe and the ymca for showers..sorry not much beta from me for foco.


----------



## Arn (Nov 8, 2003)

Leland,
There is a shower in Lyons in Meadow Park where they have camping as well. It is in the Large Pavillion on the river side. 
Arn


----------

